# Problem nach Bildvergrößerung



## sl-power (1. Nov. 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab seit ein paar Tagen folgendes Problem im Board:

Wenn man auf ein Bild klickt, dann wird dieses ja vergrößert dargestellt, und man kann dann auch vor und zurück zum nächsten Bild klicken.
Wenn ich dieses Fenster jedoch schließe, dann springt der Bildlauf automatisch immer ganz nach oben zum ersten Beitrag auf der aktuellen Seite. Auch wenn man sich an einer ganz anderen Stelle befindet. :?

Sonst hatte ich damit nie Probleme. Die Seite blieb im Hintergrund immer dort stehen, wo ich sie verlassen hab.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich damit beschreiben will.. 

Haben das Problem noch andere? Oder liegt bei mir? Evtl. irgendwas im Internet Explorer verstellt...


----------



## axel (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*

Hallo Sebastian 

Das ist schon lange so ! Bei mir auch . Also kein Problem bei Dir .
Einfach wieder hochscollen .

lg
axel


----------



## Joachim (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*

@Axel
Willkommen im Club - bei mir ging es anfangs, so 2-3 Wochen und seither nümmer - also auch schon vor dem Knickohr ...
Bei mir springt er hoch und der Cursor landet direkt links neben der Uhr (geschraffelte senkrechte Linie) . Und bei dir Axel?

@Sebastian
Du gehörst zur Kategorie "Heimleitung" - denn bei Annett konnte das Problem behoben werden, indem ich das Knickohr abgeschalten habe.



Vielleicht melden sich noch mehr, um der Sache endlich mal aufm Grund zu gehen. 

Übrigens interessant, das es bei mir und Annett den FF betrifft und bei anderen den IE - hmm, das hilft dann och nicht weiter.


----------



## Christine (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*

Hi,

also bei mir hat es nur der IE, FF läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Annett (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*

Hi.

Könnt Ihr bitte jeweils dazu schreiben, ob Ihr die "tolle"  Forenuhr-Anzeige oben aktiviert habt bzw. schaltet diese mal probeweise über das Benutzerkontrollzentrum aus und probiert nach STRG+F5 nochmal wie es dann ausschaut. 

Meine Uhr ist nämlich deaktiviert und seit das "Ohr" weg ist, läuft der FF 3.0.15 wieder wie zuvor. Evtl. liegt es also an dieser...
IE 8.0 macht keine Probleme.


----------



## Christine (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*

Forenuhr 

Hab grad aber festgestellt, dass mein IE nicht nach oben flutscht, sondern nach unten


----------



## Annett (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*

So, grad mal alle Möglichkeiten, die ich hatte, ausprobiert.
*
Bei mir* stellt es sich so dar:
Aktivierte Bildgrößenbetrachtung: "1 - Floatbox v 2.45"

Habe ich die Standarduhr oder die Weltuhr aktiviert, fliege ich sowohl mit IE 8.0, als auch mit FF 3.0.15 wieder an den Seitenanfang.
Habe ich die Digitaluhr aktiviert (die in meinem IE nix anzeigt ) oder gar keine, fkt. die Bildanzeige wie gewünscht, d.h. ich bleibe über dem zuletzt gelesenen Beitrag.
Als das Eselohr noch aktiviert und ich ohne Uhr unterwegs war, bin ich auch zum Seitenanfang geschickt worden. Es scheint also an beidem zu liegen. 

Betriebssystem Windoof XP SP 3. Keine großartigen Addons bei IE (außer Flash und Adobe) und FF (ebenfalls Adobe, Flash und anderes normales "Zeugs".


----------



## Christine (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*

Also - Bilddarstellung wie bei Annett - Standard Floatbox 2.45
FF 3.5.4
Slim-Browser 4.12 (IE-Klon)
IE 6.2
XP SP3

Mit Uhr (Standard) FF nach oben, IE und SB nach unten
Ohne Uhr FF nix, IE und SB nach unten.


----------



## axel (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*

Hallo Joachim 

Ich lande beim IE ganz unten . Die unterste Zeile die dann zu sehen ist wo man die Sprache wählen kann . Oder nach oben springen usw.
Ach so noch eins , bei mir ist das schon lange so Unabhängig vom Eselsohr.

lg
axel


----------



## Joachim (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*

Dachte ichs mir - jedoch ist nicht die Uhr, das Ohr oder die Sprachwahl das Problem, sondern das Bildbetrachterscript! Schließlich geht ja alles, außer wenn man das Standardbildbetrachter Script auswählt. 

Nun denn, VB4 wird da eventuell Abhilfe schaffen - warten wirs ab


----------



## Joachim (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*

@Axel/Else
Hab die Sprachwahlbox mal deaktiviert - haben ja eh wohl keine Englischen Gäste.


----------



## Christine (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*

Hi Joachim,

flutscht trotzdem nach unten.


----------



## lollo (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*



sl-power schrieb:


> Haben das Problem noch andere?



Ja, ich auch schon seit ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Joachim (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*

@Else
Ah, ich habs:

Dreh deinen Bilschirm rum!   

@Lothar
Immer noch? Browser, und wo hin? hoch oder runter? welcher Bildbetrachter (Standard?)







Ansonsten fehlen mir immo die Ideen für neue Fehlergründe. Sorry.


----------



## Christine (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*

Hi Joachim,

mach Dir keinen Kopf. Man kann damit leben. Du kannst doch nix für die Schlamperei der Browser- und anderen Softwareprogrammierer. 
Du kennst das doch: dann gibt es wieder ein  Update von Winzigweich und alles ist ganz anders als vorher


----------



## lollo (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*

Hallo Joachim,

hab mir erst mal wieder einen Beitrag mit Bild suchen müßen, 
und, es klappt wieder, bleibt also beim verkleinern des Bildes beim Beitrag.

Ich verwende den Firefox, und bei mir rutschte es nach oben.


----------



## Joachim (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Problem nach Bildvergrößerung*

@Lothar
Ja, das lag an der Uhr oder Ecke bzw. das das Bildbetrachterscript nicht mit den anderen will oder kann. 

@Else
Ja - aber solche Fehler nerven schon ein wenig.


----------

